# Looking for ideas on how to have this 4x4 whitetail mounted



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I’d do a wall pedestal!

Congrats on a great buck!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ideas are almost unlimited with today's forms available. Look at several and decide what you want.


----------



## flatsmaster23 (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome brows … my DIL killed her personal best this year in Illinois and she’s doing a wall pedestal 
Whatever u decide he’ll hang proud !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Pedestal mount for sure!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Pedestal with ears quartered back to show off that tall rack!


----------



## greed6467 (Sep 2, 2018)

with the brow length pedestal would look great


----------



## Kozimoto (Feb 13, 2021)

pedestal!


----------

